# Six Japanese Poems



## Ignatius Holland (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi,
Heres a piece I composed based on (as the title says) six Japanese poems




I hope you enjoy.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Interesting. I thought about doing that once.


----------

